# 2nd Annual Alabama Pomp Stomp



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Monthlong tourney throughout April. Registration will begin Monday, March 11th. Call the store for more details


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A little more than two weeks guys! I have a few signed up already. If you're planning on signing up, don't wait til the first or else you will have to wait 48 hrs before you can weigh in a fish. $25.00 gets you in for the month


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

To answer some questions publicly, YES! You can fish this tourney off a boat or from any of the piers. It isn't strictly surf fishing


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Chris will y'all have any shirts made up for this? I go in Sams everytime Im over that way and have yet to meet you. I diffenitly wouldnt mind picking your brain for a few minutes next time I am in there.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Tournament*

Deleted Post


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't have shirts yet, but I'd like to get some made. 

Charlie, where's your post?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Post??*



Chris V said:


> I don't have shirts yet, but I'd like to get some made.
> 
> Charlie, where's your post?


Make them in pink for the Alabama Boyz. Make ones for the PPP in Green(for the Good guys!)!

I was just trying to inject a little levity into the thread but...c'est la vie!  C2


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just a reminder to those Ive spoke with who were interested in signing up; if you sign up after March 30th, you will have to wait 48 hrs to weigh your first catch. Make every day count and sign up by tomorrow. You can do it over the phone if its more convenient


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Can you sign up by calling? I live in milton so it is quite a haul for me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes you can. The only ordeal is that you have to weigh in here. I will let anglers fishing East of here to weigh more than three fish a day (the max by tourney rule) as long as they call and verify that they have fish but are planning on fishing an additional day before driving over. If you do this, I'll allow 6 fish to be weighed


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

As of now, we are having a lot of smaller fish coming in. Standings in the Big Fish category are:

1st-- Tim Kritzmire, 2.84lbs
2nd-- Alan Mickelson, 2.36lbs
3rd-- Sam Sumlin, 1.31lbs

There isn't a Three Fish Agg rank list yet because NOBODY HAS WEIGHED THREE IN YET!!!

Keep it coming guys!


----------

